# revue d'humeurs et de coups de gueules



## Faber74

Ciao a tutt*! 

Come posso tradurre l'espressione francese "revue d'humeurs et de coups de gueules"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Faber74 e benvenut@ in WRF,

Il contesto è assolutamente necessario...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Faber74 said:


> Ciao a tutt*!
> 
> Come posso tradurre l'espressione francese "revue d'humeurs et de coups de gueules"?


E la tua versione della traduzione è molto gradita


----------



## Faber74

Il contesto è il seguente:

Le problème est que La Banquise n'était pas une revue d'humeurs et de coups de gueules. On y prenait son temps pour traiter de toutes sortes de questions, en utilisant le savoir de spécialistes.

Il fatto è che l'espressione in questione non so proprio come tradurla...


----------



## matoupaschat

Premesso che non conosco le espressioni usate in italiano, ti posso forse aiutare definendo alla meglio quelle francesi.
Secondo il CNRTL: _Coup de gueule; au fig._ manifestation verbale d'une brusque colère. "Humeur" qui equivale pressappoco a reazione e "coup de gueule" a sfogo, sfuriata, reazione violenta (immediata, epidermica, impulsiva).


----------



## Faber74

Grazie per le preziose indicazioni! Ma mi resta ancora qualche dubbio su quale possa essere la traduzione migliore. Vi farò sapere...


----------

